# Can Anyone Identify My Led Watch?



## Catpilot57 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello

I would be grateful if one of the knowledgeable people who frequent this site could help me to identify the model of my Citizen LED watch? I bought it in Singapore some 35 years ago (very roughly) when I was at sea. It worked until about a year ago, then stopped despite my replacing the batteries? If someone could point me in the right direction to have it mended, I would be very grateful.

Many thanks

Tim

http://i40.photobuck...zpsb0db7212.jpg

http://i40.photobuck...zpsbfe4329a.jpg

http://i40.photobuck...zps65aa77b9.jpg


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

sorry no idea but its been re-directed to electronic watches and their is a website for them if you google electronic watches not sure thats much help as i think yours is later than these. However no harm in browsing the site and theres a chap by the name of silverhawk on here who is very knowledgable on electronic watches perhaps worthwhile emailing a question to him via his website


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

I think you'll find that Paul's (Silver Hawk's) expertise is not so much in the area of Quartz watches, but of the true Electric/Electronic watches that were their logical predecessors ... that said, he constantly surprises me, so ...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> .. that said, he constantly surprises me, so ...


... you're absolutely correct Van. No quartz watch help from me I'm afraid.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The trouble with Tribbles - -

is that LED watches tend to go or not, not much moves in them , so you can't easily see any faults. The easiest fix is a new module - - and after 35 years, chances are that snowballs are not melting in H*ll and it's freezing over first :yes:

You might find a working example of the watch on ebay that would allow a movement swap into your case - - but again, rocking horse ooh: and that :lol:


----------



## Catpilot57 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi all

Many thanks for your help and quick responses.

Tim


----------



## digibloke (Nov 26, 2007)

With that button arrangement it's probably got a Sanyo LED module in it. These are fairly common by vintage LED standards and are a decent piece of kit.

You'll find them in some Compuchron, Baylor and Chronosonic LED watches if you want to find a replacement.

Best place to start with a none functioning LED watch is to carefully clean all of the contacts with rubbing alcohol. That's the contacts to the batteries and the buttons (And the butons themselves). Also check that any contacts between the module and the case are clean (there might be one at the bottom of the module).


----------



## Catpilot57 (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks Digibloke


----------



## stromspeicher (May 28, 2015)

The module is a Citizen 9002A. It is indeed a Citizen branded Sanyo module. You can't get off the shelf spares, so you will need to get a working module from another watch. The problem with getting a kosher Citizen replacement is that the Citizen watches are rather uncommon and can be quite attractive to various (Digital / LED / Japanese / etc.) collectors. The module can't be disassembled so the Citizen branded plastics cannot be transported to a new working movement.

As previously suggested, it may be that looking at the other brands with this module (button layout). Japanese brand Ricoh also used these modules in some (but not all...) or their LED watches.

I have a few of these Citizen watches and they're relatively stable and robust modules... It sounds like a stupid question, but are you sure you replaced the batteries properly? [One battery face up, the other face down - I forget which side is which - my watches are in a different country right now - I think there is a little + and - moulded into the green plastic cups as a guide?]


----------

